# 1000HP Rated R32 GTR



## TOPRPM (May 17, 2003)

Here is my friend 1000 HP rated Skyline R32 GTR V-Spec, the car is capable of easy 9 seconds with street tires and without NOS. 

Unfortunately we don't have good dynos over here in Dubai.

Owner has spent small Fortune to tune the car, here is some of the parts in the car.

Motec M600 ECU
Greddy 2.7L Stroker Kit
HKS T51R Turbo
HKS Wastegate
TOP SECRET Special Manifold
TOP SECRET Intake
Infiniti 90 Throtle
ARP Crank Stud Bolts
Greddy Intercooler
Alamunium Radiator
Greddy Oil Cooler
ATI Damper
HKS 280 Camshaft
Tomie Oil Pump
Nismo N1 Water Pump
SplitFire Coils


click here for more details about the car


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

love the simple look of the car,nice


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Thats stunning!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Moody looking car. Just as it should be in every way


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Absolutely lovely.... just the way it should look ..


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Jesus christ, now thats a PROPER car.

Looks awesome, has all the right bits (bits id choose, so they are right, lol) under the bonnet, proper weapon.

Lovin the turbo tumpet too, i got 2 of them on mine  (jus 1 turbo tho  )

Love the drag wing (i want one!) and vented front wings too, hell, want it all...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bet it was fun to map without a dyno????

looks awesome


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

FCUK ME!!

That is absolutely stunning, one of the best 32's i have seen!

whats the colour called, im really liking that 

engine bay is spotless, a work of art!

Well Done to all involved!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> bet it was fun to map without a dyno????


Id rather map without a dyno, proper live mapping on the tarmac.

Keiths is live mapped and that dont seem to bad, infact it seems to be the fastest GTR in Europe, lol...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Id rather map without a dyno, proper live mapping on the tarmac.
> 
> Keiths is live mapped and that dont seem to bad, infact it seems to be the fastest GTR in Europe, lol...



lol

i suppose in dubai you have the space as well, and the police are slightly more accomaddting i imagine 

I won't pretend to know anything about mapping, but always figured you set a base map on the rollers, so the thing would move.

lol

shows what i know


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

live mapping.......  

dynapack maybe!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Mook- Its not that hard for a decent mapper to do a base map so at least the thing runs (not well, but runs) without even seeing the car.

Abbey- Eh? Live mapping as in caning up and down Brunters (or a road if you dare) mapping the car. Obv you know what it means, but I dont really understand your post


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Looks mean as and has an awesome spec  Any vids of it?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Bloody hell .... that's stunning - fantastic engine bay. Looks a very clean car.

Awesome example.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

of cause I know what it means and where to do it, but if find the idea a little old fashioned now. Yes it works as in Keiths car but we dont trust doing it on 100% live, yes we my trim the maps after we have datalogged some data. 

Mark


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

*Burning oil..!*

Must be burning oil..

Get it..

Engine burn oil.. no..

Expensive.. Dubai.. oil.. 

 ha i crack myself up..  

(that IS lame i know but work with me here guys i'm a little stressed after working 14hrs a day this past 2 weeks.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

*oh..*

i forgot..

THAT CAR IF FRKIN AWESOME...


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

THAT IS SSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NICE!!!!

ALEX


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

that is a stunning GTR ....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Infact im now going to go as far as to say that is my favourite GTR ever.

Awesome car


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

for a 32GTR i have to agree with you Steve .. it is just *right *.... 

looks just as hard as the of the Veilside R1


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Funnily enough, the Veilside R1 was the other car in my head when I was trying to decide if its my fave.

Both them cars are exactly how I like em :smokin:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

No, sorry guys. Without windscreen washers and wipers the cars useless.  

Engine bay looks a peach though so has some redeeming features.


----------



## gprso (May 2, 2005)

great car

i saw it in future garage


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

Good to finally see this car on TopRPM, really nice pics as usual. This is one of the best R32`s I`ve ever seen, and I`m glad you`re starting to get it ready for the track. Tell Ibrahim I said hi, and wish him good luck with the car. I`m sure he`ll get good times on a proper track 

-Trond








[/img]



TOPRPM said:


> Here is my friend 1000 HP rated Skyline R32 GTR V-Spec, the car is capable of easy 9 seconds with street tires and without NOS.
> 
> Unfortunately we don't have good dynos over here in Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

video footage at toprpm.com its worth seeing


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Infact im now going to go as far as to say that is my favourite GTR ever.
> 
> Awesome car


ill second that and i want that COLOUR!!!


----------



## kristofer (Oct 21, 2001)

SON OF A B****tch, thats one hell of a R32, most awesome I´ve ever seen!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

awesome....simply awesome :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Hehe,i've already arranged to go see the lads from www.toprpm.com when i go and visit in July.
I've spoken to Mr Yahya if you are wondering who i e-mailed.

Can't wait to see this one now!!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

TOPRPM-You have a pm from me.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet R32 - engine looks mint! Definitely some good choices in parts.

Cya O!


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> Hehe,i've already arranged to go see the lads from www.toprpm.com when i go and visit in July.
> I've spoken to Mr Yahya if you are wondering who i e-mailed.
> 
> Can't wait to see this one now!!!!


I can promise you that you`ll see a lot of insane cars down there.... But July? Damn, it`s hot down there at that time of the year. I`m sure you`ll have a good time though, it`s a great place to be.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

AWSOME DUDE  

Love that engine bay too


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

OMG    

that's wonderfull car   
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I was there last year for a day,and in Saudi Arabia(spelling?) or week and a half so kinda got use to the heat eventually.

TOPRPM-PM'd you back mate.


----------



## youngloves car (Apr 28, 2005)

this car is what it is all about.


----------



## 4age (Mar 18, 2005)

What a great Car! But I ask myself how long an engine with this power rating despite all the top gear installed will last?


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

the more i look at it the more i like it,you dont get many of them to the pound


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

A truly stunning car. :smokin:


----------



## GEORGE GTS (Jan 21, 2004)

Yep nice looking car alright

How come it has no air filter? the splines on the turbo are just gonna get whacked with bits surly?


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

By far one of the best examples yet!

I love the hood, anyone know where I can get one???

GTR parts are very hard to come by here in the State's


----------



## ex-impreza (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats the best R32 GTR i have ever seen. I want an exact replica, Where can i get those front wings with the vents in. Are they standard back wings cus they seem flared out.?


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*hmmmm......*

Could someone explain to me again how the 32 looks dated??? I would proudly drive that every day of the week and not feel out of place next to new cars, never mind the engine spec.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ex-impreze-Show your girlfriend and family this car!!!


----------

